# New ga16i intake options!!!



## 89PathSE (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey everybody!
As some of you may have seen in the last couple of days, ahardbody has mentioned about a new intake system for the ga16i. I am a mechanical design engineer, co-founder and co-owner of L&P Performance ( http://www.ifwda.com/L&P.htm ). Ahardbody has been a long time friend of mine and has recently informed me about the lack of any intake upgrades for the ga16i. L&P Performance is a new business I started with my best friend... we specialize mostly in Nissan Truck/SUV suspension and engine performance upgrades.... however, I will be working closely with ahardbody (and hopefully some of you as well) in the next few weeks to come up with a suitable intake system/components for the ga16i. Additionally, I will very likely be coming up with a machined intake spacer to separate and insulate the throttle body injection from the intake manifold, aid in fuel atomization, and add volume to the intake manifold itself. The intake system will most likely utilize a cone-type K&N filter and a fully mandrel bent hard pipe, and the crowning piece, a machined and port-matched intake adapter specially made for your throttle body injection. 
Anyhow, I just wanted to let you all know of the ensuing plans, and to ask what you all would like to see done with this intake system. I have the resources to do just about anything, so let me know what you think. I also want to know what kind of prices you could deal with. Please post up a storm and ask any questions you have so I can see what you all are looking for. I'll keep in touch and check here daily. :thumbup: 

Sincerely,
Lee McQuinn
L&P Performance


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

That will be great for us GA16i owner. One problem will be hood clearance after installing the throttle body spacer with the intake adapter. I have a Pulsar and the hood clearance from the top of the intake isn't a lot. It might not be a problem with the B12's though. Also you have to take into account for strut bar clearance.


----------



## 89PathSE (Feb 26, 2004)

Good call, Mervic. I planned to design the system to fit under the hood.... I might possibly machine the intake adapter with a "side exit" instead of straight up.... that way you dont have a big tube sticking straight up from the throttle body towards the hood. 
As far as the spacer is concerned, it will be approximately an inch to an inch and a half thick... probably a fiberglass reinforced plastic, or resin, for insulating purposes... if not, aluminum with insulating gaskets included. 
For the strut bar clearance.... I want to see pictures, from all angles. Heck, let me see all the pictures you have for anything in the intake system... the more, the better.


----------



## darkangel21 (Sep 9, 2003)

89PathSE said:


> Good call, Mervic. I planned to design the system to fit under the hood.... I might possibly machine the intake adapter with a "side exit" instead of straight up.... that way you dont have a big tube sticking straight up from the throttle body towards the hood.
> As far as the spacer is concerned, it will be approximately an inch to an inch and a half thick... probably a fiberglass reinforced plastic, or resin, for insulating purposes... if not, aluminum with insulating gaskets included.
> For the strut bar clearance.... I want to see pictures, from all angles. Heck, let me see all the pictures you have for anything in the intake system... the more, the better.


how about doin a CAI that extended from the side of the spacer and for those wit strut bars find someone that has a b12 and measure the clearances so that is can fit with and without one also thanks for helpin out with this :thumbup:


----------



## ndsmthngnds (Feb 27, 2004)

Well I don't know if this helps but I'm in the market for an intake that's going to be easy to install...and also something that will work with future mods like exhaust, cams/valves,etc. I'm assuming that if it's an intake that's geared for hp increase that it will be priced accordingly to demand of the product. So here's hoping that it's in my price range.


----------



## 89PathSE (Feb 26, 2004)

What kind of price range would everyone be ok with?.... be realistic, I have to make a proffit. The intake will be very easy to install... and come with everything you need... and it can only help your engine flow better, regardless of exhaust or anything else.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Don't most of them run for like $200? That's just an estimate...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

89PathSE said:


> What kind of price range would everyone be ok with?.... be realistic, I have to make a proffit. The intake will be very easy to install... and come with everything you need... and it can only help your engine flow better, regardless of exhaust or anything else.



Thank-you for taking such an initiative! It would be great to finally have some off the shelf parts for the GA16i! As far as pricing goes heres what Id be comfortable paying:

$200 CDN before shipping and taxes for the piping, adapters, and a mounting bracket (note where the OE one is, Id suggest taking advantage of that). The filter could be sold seperate as they are usually the most expensive single part of the set, just make sure you give us a K&N Part number!

-Nick


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

What will be the size of the intake tube, 2.5", 3"? I think 2.25-2.5" will be ideal since the GA16i has a crappy head design. I think it will give more velocity for the incoming cold air if the pipe diameter is not too big. Someone correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## 89PathSE (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey guys.
I am fairly confident I will be at or below $200 for the kit, might even be able to throw in the filter at that price... I'll know an exact price when I finish ahardbody's intake.

For the pipe diameter, its still undecided as to exactly what size will be used.... the main problem, as I have discovered, is the mass-air sensor sitting right next to the intake opening. Just as my VG30's throttle body injection in my Pathfinder, you have to supply air to the sensor in order to work right, and it has to be exactly proportional to the origonal flow rate calibration so it will inject the right mixture of fuel... you cant just shove a pipe over the throttle body opening and call it a day. That being said, I will most likely be forced to use a large enough diameter pipe to completely fit over the whole round part on the top of the TBI unit.... from there I will be able to decrease the diameter of the pipe for the rest of the intake system to help out with velocity (yes your right Mervic).

By the way, now that the issue of cylinder heads comes up... if your port designs are anything like the ones on my SOHC VG30I, I can do WONDERS for your cylinder head flow capacity. If anyone wanted to lend me a spare cylinder head, I'd be happy to inspect to see if I can do anything to help the head flow better. Assuming there is, I'd do a full port and polish job for cheap so that person could test it for everybody here on the board... if anyone has any real interest in it, let me know.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

89PathSE said:


> Hey guys.
> I am fairly confident I will be at or below $200 for the kit, might even be able to throw in the filter at that price... I'll know an exact price when I finish ahardbody's intake.
> 
> By the way, now that the issue of cylinder heads comes up... if your port designs are anything like the ones on my SOHC VG30I, I can do WONDERS for your cylinder head flow capacity. If anyone wanted to lend me a spare cylinder head, I'd be happy to inspect to see if I can do anything to help the head flow better. Assuming there is, I'd do a full port and polish job for cheap so that person could test it for everybody here on the board... if anyone has any real interest in it, let me know.


I've got a spare cylinder head waiting for a port and polish. I could donate for testing. PM or email me details.


----------



## 89PathSE (Feb 26, 2004)

Whats your email so I can send you one?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Lee, maybe you can find out if anyone is closer to you than I am that way you might be able to actually see the car in person, just a thought.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

BUMP 

any updates on the intake thingie project?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Galimba1 said:


> BUMP
> 
> any updates on the intake thingie project?



nothing yet


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

im not doggin anyone here, but the performance of the GA16i is at best anemic. Hey thats my impression. If anyone has dynos of a badass TBI nissan motor, neat. 
the last step in my project will be a motor replacement. the GA is a great unit for economy, and thats it. 
remember, at the end of the day, u still have a 1.6TBI motor, mod accordingly!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

SuperStock said:


> im not doggin anyone here, but the performance of the GA16i is at best anemic. Hey thats my impression. If anyone has dynos of a badass TBI nissan motor, neat.
> the last step in my project will be a motor replacement. the GA is a great unit for economy, and thats it.
> remember, at the end of the day, u still have a 1.6TBI motor, mod accordingly!



any improvement you can make to Any engine is a good thing in my opinion, no, you probably won't turn the GA16i in to some big performance engine but every little bit helps


----------



## leifab (Jan 23, 2003)

ALL i can say is wow and its about time!! and if this thing comes in for under $200 you could definitely put my name on the list!!


----------



## EhSteve (Mar 16, 2004)

For the car it comes in, it's perfect. Mine didn't come with any power options, and has the four-speed transmission and it's been the most fun to drive economy car I've driven. With a five speed and some engine mods it would kick ass!


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

^^Ditto man. Same car here.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

1989SentraOK said:


> ^^Ditto man. Same car here.


I hate digging up new threads, but I was wondering if this thing ever materialized? I just bought Dropped89's slightly used Eurocam (he blew the motor up just after install) and would like to help the engine breathe a little better.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

nickthegenius said:


> I just bought Dropped89's slightly used Eurocam (he blew the motor up just after install) and would like to help the engine breathe a little better.


 Have you installed the cam yet? If you have, let us know how it goes. I also would like to get Euro cam but wants to hear if there is any big difference from the stock cam.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Mervic said:


> Have you installed the cam yet? If you have, let us know how it goes. I also would like to get Euro cam but wants to hear if there is any big difference from the stock cam.


I paypal'd him last night and he said he would ship it out. Hopefully have it in the car in a couple weeks.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

nickthegenius said:


> I hate digging up new threads, but I was wondering if this thing ever materialized? I just bought Dropped89's slightly used Eurocam (he blew the motor up just after install) and would like to help the engine breathe a little better.


I just finished modifying my stock intake to allow the use of a cone filter at the end of the factory plenum. It is a fairly easy setup with standard off the shelf parts, and required only a little work to seal up the original filter housing after removing the stock air filter.The whole project only costs about $40.The new setup looks great under the hood and is very secure. I won't get to drive the car until tomorrow. I started it up, and I can already hear it sucking in the air. If you are interested, let me know. If it works out ok, I can get you the details of what you need to set it up.Nothing can be worse than our factory setup. It is a wonder they run as good as they do.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

nickthegenius said:


> I just bought Dropped89's slightly used Eurocam (he blew the motor up just after install) and would like to help the engine breathe a little better.


 I forgot to add on my first post. Get any of the GA16DE header (Hotshot the best of course but pricey) and it will bolt-on to your GA16i. Little mod with the EGR tube but no biggie. I have a Pacesetter header and it made a difference especially with 2" exhaust and Magnaflow muffler. Nice sound too, hehehe.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

Mervic, i saw your pics of your header install but what did you do for the second EGR tube? I was thinking there were two EGR lines that come around from the driver's side of the engine and then connect to the manifold. I could be wrong. I'd go look but its dark out.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> I just finished modifying my stock intake to allow the use of a cone filter at the end of the factory plenum. It is a fairly easy setup with standard off the shelf parts, and required only a little work to seal up the original filter housing after removing the stock air filter.The whole project only costs about $40.The new setup looks great under the hood and is very secure. I won't get to drive the car until tomorrow. I started it up, and I can already hear it sucking in the air. If you are interested, let me know. If it works out ok, I can get you the details of what you need to set it up.Nothing can be worse than our factory setup. It is a wonder they run as good as they do.


Do you have pics of this? It sounds like a fun weekend project. And Mervic, I wouldn't mind seeing your exhaust setup either. If any of you need hosting, I'll put it in my webspace.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, please send pics, I'm interested in what you did. I chopped up 3" sewer pipe into little puzzle pieces, but haven't tried assembling yet.

[email protected]


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

This may sound a little off topic but this thread turned into the GA16i performance thread. 
Did anyone ever try a lightweight flywheel in their GA16i? 
Or can I put 91-94 sentra rims on my 90 b12? 
And last if anyone dropped their b12 at all what type of increase in handling did you get?


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

1. Haven't gave any thought to a lightweight flywheel for the Sentra, although I've thought about it for my Mustang 

2. Yes, you can put '91-'94 rims on your '90. 

3. I got a set of 1.5" drop springs off of Ebay. I'm going to see how they work. They could be total crap though. I'll report back when the go on.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

CERBERUS XE said:


> This may sound a little off topic but this thread turned into the GA16i performance thread.
> Did anyone ever try a lightweight flywheel in their GA16i?
> Or can I put 91-94 sentra rims on my 90 b12?
> And last if anyone dropped their b12 at all what type of increase in handling did you get?


I just lowered my 89 B12 2 inches using Sprint Performance Springs from ptuning.com. Mated those up with a set of Tokico HP's. Those came from Ebay jdmwerks (seller) I believe ?. Can't even compare to stock setup. Also recommend front swaybar if your car doesn't have. I used KN13 bar from a twin cam model.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

CERBERUS XE said:


> This may sound a little off topic but this thread turned into the GA16i performance thread.
> Did anyone ever try a lightweight flywheel in their GA16i?


What about the flywheels for the GA16DE? Could they fit?


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

The flywheels should be the same size so I'd check it out. Measure your flywheel next time you've got the tranny off and ask them what size their flywheel is.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

CERBERUS XE said:


> This may sound a little off topic but this thread turned into the GA16i performance thread.
> Did anyone ever try a lightweight flywheel in their GA16i?
> 
> I looked for a lightweight flywheel that would fit the B12, but could only find them for the B13's. I checked with my local Nissan dealer and the flywheels for the 2 cars are not the same part #'s, but I haven't had a chance to compare them side by side. I did talk to these guys about lightening a factory flywheel and they said they can do it for any vehicle. http://www.racetep.com/flywheel.html
> ...


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

^^As for that, they may be diff part numbers, but you gotta think that the only difference in GA16i and GA16DE is the DE is EFI, DOHC and a 16 valve head. So it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

1989SentraOK said:


> ^^As for that, they may be diff part numbers, but you gotta think that the only difference in GA16i and GA16DE is the DE is EFI, DOHC and a 16 valve head. So it shouldn't really matter.


That said though they dont share that many parts. You can bolt a GA16DE to a GA16i tranny, but you cant bolt a GA16i to a GA16DE tranny. There are a few wierd little inconsistancies between the engines...

-Nick


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

I ordered some DROPZONE lowering springs off of ebay. I looked online once for light flywheels and two of the three fits both the DE and i. The last one only fit the DE, I don't know how that can happen but I remember that the one that only goes to the DE was 8lbs. I don't know how much a regular flywheel weights to compair. No lightweight flywheel that you can get for the GA16i would have negative result.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

astreamk1's modded airbox:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Airbox Mod*

Here is the How To for the picture below.


>
>
>
>
> > B12 Sentra Air Box Conversion.
> >
> > What you'll need: I purchased all of these parts at Autozone
> >
> > 1) cone type air filter (any brand will do I used a Spectre) needs to
> > have a 3 inch inlet, and the body of the filter should not exceed 6
inches
> > in length.
> >
> > 1) 2 inch to 3 inch rubber intake adapter (I used a Spectre Industries
Part # 8751) . STANDARD
> > PLUMBING ADAPTERS WILL NOT WORK AS THE 3 INCH OPENING SIDE IS TOO BIG.
> >
> > 1) 3 inch OD to 3 inch OD metal exhaust coupler.
> >
> > 1) Tube of Permatex black RTV gasket silicone.
> >
> > 2) steel rivets or aluminum rivets with 3/8 inch long heads. (these
are
> > optional, I used them strictly as a backup incase a clamp would let
> > loose. I hate when stuff falls off !)
> >
> > Where to start:
> >
> > 1) Remove the air intake scoop and the flexible air duct from the car.
> > (you won't need these anymore)
> >
> > 2) Remove the main air cleaner housing cover from the intake.
> >
> > 3) Remove the Stock air cleaner.(Save It !)
> >
> > Here's where the fun starts:
> >
> > 1) Dissect the factory air cleaner totally. when you are done, the only
> > thing you should have left is the lower rubber ring. This will act as
your
> > gasket later and will seal the cover to prevent leaks.
> >
> > 2) Clean the entire air cleaner base, cover, and duct thoroughly.
> >
> > 3) Apply a bead of silicone around the end of the duct on the air
cleaner
> > cover , slide the 2 inch side of the rubber intake adapter onto the
duct.
> >
> > 4) Drill an 1/8" hole through the rubber adapter, up through the duct
> > (from the underside) Install a rivet in this hole and fasten your hose
> > clamp around the adapter (covering the rivet).
> >
> > 5) Run a bead of silicone around the inside of the pipe between the duct
> > and adapter to make sure you get a good seal.
> >
> > 6) Slide the metal exhaust coupler into the 3 inch side of the intake
> > adapter you just fastened to the duct.
> >
> > 7) Drill an 1/8" hole through the rubber adapter, and through the
exhaust
> > coupler. Install a rivet in this hole and fasten your hose clamp around
> > the adapter (covering that rivet)
> >
> > 8) Slide the new air filter onto the metal exhaust coupler, and fasten
it
> > with a hose clamp. Set the whole cover/filter assembly aside.
> >
> > 9) Back to the air cleaner base. Make a bead of silicone all the way
> > around the base where the stock air filter ring rests. Press the stock
air
> > filter ring down on the silicone. Make a second bead of silicone around
> > the top of the stock air filter ring.
> >
> > 10) Carefully place the air filter cover/filter setup back down on top
of
> > the base. Fasten your clips and screws. Your ready to roll.....
> >
> >
> >
>


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

On my sentra I have the same metal plate at the upper left hand side of the fire wall. It reads on it GA16(i), does any other nissans have them on it?

And what is the paint number for your car, I checked to see what mine is but i couldn't find it.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I was just in the bone yard a couple of weeks ago buying KN13 sway bars for my car, and all of the Pulsars had the same plates in them. As for the paint code, not sure if it is on that plate, or within the VIN # ? I am sure someone on here knows, when I get home, I'll check into it and let you know. My car was repainted a slightly darker red than the original color, so I am sure when I want to redo anything, it will be a trip. fortunately, this car doesn't have any rust on it.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

the paint code can usually be found on the driver's side door jam sticker. You might be able to read it if the numbers and stuff haven't faded away like mine have.


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Will this conversion work on an E16i engine? Could I get the airbox off of a B12, put it on the E16i, and then do the rest of the conversion?


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not famliar with your E16i engine. you only have 2 sthings to be concerned with... 1) being able to seal up the housing without the stock air filter in place, and 2) adapting the air tube to fit a cone air filter. what you can't see on my intake is that the tube coming out from under the blue cover is actually an oval shape. The spectre intake tube adapter was flexible enough to make the transition. All I did was squash the hose clamp a little for a better fit, and just made sure I sealed the joint up with some silicone. I had no trouble getting a good seal. once you get it adapted to a round 3" tube, no problem.....


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I guess the best way for me to find out is to take the damn thing off and find out. I should do it any ways to see if everything is good to go with the stock air cleaner any ways. Once I take it off I'll be able to see what my options are. If anything, I'll do what "minute rice sentra" did with his.


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

Ah, if i'm right, isn't E16 a carb motor?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

the '87's could come with the E16s(carb) or E16i(TBI) and the '88 only had E16i.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

get the intake dynoed b4 actually putting it out on the market. 

there was a company (DG racing) making WAI and CAI for the b12 along time ago. i was the one who designed it and he made it. didnt get shit for it though . 


anyways just make sure this will acutally improve perfromance because it might sound good doesnt mean it will do anything more for your car. 

velocity is key yes. although the ga16i has a very well engineered intake box already. 

i hope you guys do get somthing good out of this, it has been doen b4 and it wasnt found to much of the advantage. 


BTW if you can get ahold of a euro cam do that . they are great parts to add some pep to your engines. 


my b12 is getting a small block V8 in it so ive been selling everything off the car.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I recently spoke with DG Racing and they said they still offer those intakes, I think they are like $145 plus shipping ? 

Is there anywhere you can just buy the Eurocam ? If so, any idea how much ?


----------



## livelyjay (May 7, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> Is there anywhere you can just buy the Eurocam ? If so, any idea how much ?


http://www.nismoparts.com/catalog/?section=179


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

wow they have gone up on price they used to be 150$. 

oh and that little side note, "use new OE rocker amrs... " pfffftttt if they look good and are not warn the machine shop said use them over . 

those rocker arms are $$$$$$


----------



## CERBERUS XE (Feb 2, 2004)

> And last if anyone dropped their b12 at all what type of increase in handling did you get?


I'm going to answer my own question now that I have them in just in case you want to know. It now sits 2" lower and it is nothing like the stock handling. I'm very happy with what I got for $80(plus $25 S&H).


----------



## 1989SentraOK (Jan 29, 2004)

^^What did you get?


----------



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

CERBERUS XE said:


> I'm going to answer my own question now that I have them in just in case you want to know. It now sits 2" lower and it is nothing like the stock handling. I'm very happy with what I got for $80(plus $25 S&H).


 can you post pics of your car now? im really curious to see it before i choose my lowering springs.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

nick how did those springs work, i got some of those too off ebay.
i got spring tech. as long as they ride firm ill be happy i snapped my front spring itlll be nice to have ti on the road agin. 

and what been happpening with this intake.?

or did the guy that fitted the cone intake ever get those pics up?

and sorry to beat a dead horse but what happened with that cam?

thanx katz


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I haven't installed the springs or cam yet. I had to break down last weekend and replace my rotors, calipers, and pads and that set me back a little. I ordered a set of Tokico HP struts off of eBay Sunday night so they are on their way. As soon as they come in, I will be installing them and the springs. Hopefully it works out pretty well. 

As far as the cam, its the farthest thing down on my list for install. I also have a header, resonator, and muffler to get on the car. Those are first because it needs a new exhaust pretty bad too. Its one of those things where I've had the car for 3 years and I haven't had to do anything to it except for gas and oil and now this summer its hitting me all at once. Once I start getting the parts on the car, I'll post and let everyone know how its going.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

omnimedia said:


> nick how did those springs work, i got some of those too off ebay.
> i got spring tech. as long as they ride firm ill be happy i snapped my front spring itlll be nice to have ti on the road agin.
> 
> and what been happpening with this intake.?
> ...



There is a picture and how to of my intake in the middle of this thread, and I believe Minute Rice has one on here for his as well.


----------

